# besoin conseil



## nounou13960 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai été contacté par une maman pour la garde de son fils, en périscolaire. Je l'ai rencontré mercredi dernier, et, samedi, elle est venue chez moi, avec le papa, pour visiter l'appartement.
 Là-dessus, on se sépare et il repartent avec un contrat à remplir, car ils ne sont pas d'accord au niveau des horaires et il faut qu'ils voient leurs besoins réels. ok, et, de toute façon, il est convenu que je garde leur enfant lundi ( donc aujourd'hui) et mardi ( donc 2 journées complètes) car les animateurs du centre aéré ont tous démissionné et le centre est donc fermé, il leur faut donc quelqu'un de toute urgence. chose que j'accepte.
ce matin, le papa me dépose l'enfant tout sourire.
Le problème, est que cet après-midi je me suis rendu compte que le papa avait posté une recherche d'assistante maternelle juste après leur visite de samedi.
j'en parle ce soir, à la maman, qui me dit qu'elle n'est pas au courant, que c'est sûrement parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas leur besoin exact, sauf que dans l'annonce, c'est bien les mêmes jours de garde qui sont proposés.
Mon problème est donc le suivant : dois je ou non garder l'enfant demain sachant que rien n'est signé, et, que j'ai quand même l'impression d'être prise pour un bouche-trou.
vos avis, merci


----------



## booboo (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
un contrat doit être signé dès le premier jour d'accueil, donc il y a un GROS problème là.... 
Vous n'êtes pas baby-sitter, ni bouche trou comme vous dites.
Sauf que là, accueillir cet enfant sans avoir signé un contrat, établi une mensualisation etc, cela  n'est pas sérieux.


----------



## poussin56 (29 Août 2022)

bonsoir,

vous avez travaillée une journée sans avoir signée un contrat , cela veut dire que vous n'étiez pas couvert en cas d'accident, a ne surtout pas faire!!!
pour demain vous devez accepter l'enfant avec le contrat rempli et signez ....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Si je comprend bien vous avez garder l enfant aujourd'hui alors que le contrat n est pas signé ? 

Quelle terrible erreur .... Imaginer si un accident était arrivée .... Ben vous auriez perdu votre agrément

Plus d acceuil pour cette enfant tant que les choses ne sont pas clairs et contrat pas signé


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Perso je pense que je m'assois sur ma journée de travail de ce lundi car travailler avec des c.ns pareils non merci ... si rien de signé et pas de trace de votre écriture sur le contrat donné donc aucune trace de leur passage ma porte reste fermée "vous ne les connaissez pas" !!! et surtout si ils recherchent quelqu'un d'autre bizarre cela ??? je préfère arrêter là avant que cela dégénère !!!


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

Il est TOUJOURS ABSOLUMENT HORS DE QUESTION d'accepter l'accueil d'un enfant sans que le contrat soit signé des 2 parties.
Ils sont partis avec ton contrat sous le coude, ils avaient tout loisirs de le remplir et de te le faire signer ce matin AVANT de s'en aller: le relire pour verifier que rien d'important n'a été modifié, ça ne te prends pas plus de 5 minutes.

Que faire à présent?
Les contacter ce soir (maintenant!) pour leur dire que tu ne pourras pas accueillir leur enfant dans les mêmes conditions demain matin, que la signature du contrat avec un exemplaire identique pour chacun de vous est INDISPENSABLE. Que tu avais pensé qu'il était dans le sac de l'enfant mais que ce n'était pas le cas et ça c'est un vrai problème car alors leur enfant n'est pas couvert par ton assurance pro' sans ce document signé des 2 parties. Donc pour qu'il soit possible que l'enfant soit à nouveau accueilli chez toi demain le contrat DOIT t'être remis signé par eux AVANT de s'en aller en laissant l'enfant et ça ce n'est pas negociable. Ensuite si de toute façon tu es bien persuadée qu'on te la joue à l'envers (et franchement je pense qu'il est possible que tu ai raison!), tu peux aussi te contenter de leur dire que tu arrête là, de toute façon n'ayant signé aucun contrat tu ne leur dois rien. Le risque est qu'ils refusent de te payer sous pretexte que tu n'as pas non plus de preuve de l'accueil de cet enfant. C'est pourquoi si tu continue ne le fait pas une minute de plus sans contrat et perso' un préavis de 2 mois dès le début du contrat m'évite d'être prise pour une bouche trou...


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Août 2022)

GRAVE ERREUR ! On n'accueille jamais un enfant SANS AVOIR SIGNÉ UN CONTRAT D'ACCUEIL AU PRÉALABLE !!! Cet enfant n'a rien à faire chez vous en l'état. De plus, vu les circonstances (annonce) oubliez bien vite cet accueil et ces parents peu fiables. Passez à autre chose ! Et surtout, revoyez votre fonctionnement ! Vous risquez de perdre votre agrément si vous êtes coutumière du fait. Et en cas d'accident votre assurance professionnelle ne fera pas jouer ses garanties !!! Porte close. Vous ne connaissez pas ces gens aucun contrat ne vous lie.


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Non mais vraiment quand on travaille sans contrat et sans mensualisation calculée et bien comment dire on mérite les problèmes.


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

quand un PE a décidé d'arnaquer un AM, il trouve toute sortes d'excuses pour ne pas signer le contrat, il faut bien que tu comprennes que tu as tous les signes avant coureurs de gros soucis, sans contrat, non seulement tu ne leur dois rien, mais il t'est interdit d'accueillir l'enfant


----------



## Chouchou301 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour, pas de contrat signé : ils gardent leur enfant. Il en va de votre responsabilité, votre assurance ne vous couvrira pas s'il arrive un accident, et la PMI n'en parlons pas...


----------

